# LAMBING PIC junkies look here...



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it seems we're always about the last to lamb here at Tipsy Sheep Farm as I've been watching so many other folks post their lambing pictures. But I know we get a lot of folks peeking in the Sheep forum to see them, so I thought maybe we could post a "Best-of-the-Best" LAMBING PICTURES here, (almost like a contest..) 

Maybe post upto your best 4 pics in here??? I've been texted that we have a new black lamb out in the pasture so I'm going for a shot right now..!

Here are my best from years prior:
I got lambs ear in my lambs ear...









Sheep Whispering...









...now we can start. BEST 4 ONLY...! LoL (...well it was my idea...)


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Aww! I'm not lambing yet.  But I sure will be peeking in to see more lamb photos.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, I'll jump in and add a few pictures. First picture is Eleanor the cow with a lamb, second is a lamb who thinks he's a dog. Third is one of my favorite NCC ewes with a new lamb. Last is a half Mule ewe lamb.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Sweet pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Here is one from several years ago. Daughter Kaitlyn bottle-feeding one of the only lambs we've had that wasn't pure Suffolk. Someone gave us three Cheviot ewes, so this is a Cheviot/Suffolk cross. His Mama was old and had no milk, but "Clay Henry" loved his bottle!
View attachment 4737


Same daughter this year with one of our first lambs born...a tiny triplet.
View attachment 4738


Just a cute little lamb from last year.
View attachment 4739


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish this one had come out more clear than it did.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Jumping lamb, cute Wheee


----------



## Remuda1 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------

